# Mixtape



## Meister Eder (25. März 2002)

ólla,

ich hab folgendes problem. ich hab winamp und das geniale pluggin gap killer. nur leider brauch ich ein paar lieder die ich nur auf mini disk habe.
jetz ist nur die frage mit welchem proggie ich die mini disk lieder auf den pc zieh und sie dann auf mp3 rippe. kennt da jemand ein proggie mit dem ich das ganze dann noch editieren kann ?


ich hab den sound blaster 1024 von creative, nur noch als zusatz info.

thx 4 help !


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. März 2002)

Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie man die zongs von MD digital rüberleiern kann. Also wenn du ein Digitalout an dem MD player hast und der stecker zufällig an deinen PC passt... OK ich habs selbst gemerkt.
Ich würde Musicmatch Jukebox nehmen... da kannst du dein LineIn als MP3 aufnehmen. Gibt sicherlich noch andere Programme dafür. Wenn du das Bearbeiten willst dann nehm dazu Steinberg Wavelab oder Cooledit.
Also ich würds trotz Quali-verlust über Line In machen...
Noch wer ne andere Idee???

2b


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. März 2002)

Hat die SB 1024 nicht einen optischen Eingang?
Wenn ja MD optisch raus >---------- Kabel-------->SB optisch in.
Creative Recorder starten. Als unkomprimierte Wave speichern. CDEX öffnen und konvertiern. Ich kann mir nähmlich nicht vorstellen, dass MMJB Mp3 in Echtzeit codiert.
Wenn du es über analog machst, ist der Qualiverlust aber auch so zu vernachlässigen --> den hören die meisten garnicht. Und dann auch nur wenn da gute Speaker rumstehen.


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. März 2002)

MMJB kann Mp3 in echtzeit kodieren.
Also sicherlich mit nem Puffer davor. einfach mal Recorder Source auf Line in Stellen und als Mp3 aufnehmen... Es stimmt echt.. ohne Lüge.

Geil Kindersprache rulez...

Also das mit dem optischen Eingang anner S-Card hab ich ja auch nicht gewusst...
2b


----------



## Meister Eder (25. März 2002)

danke für die promte hilfe.

erstmal muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch nie von den ganzen programmen gehört habe, die ihr beschrieben habt. ich kann grad nich nachschauen ob meine soundkatre einen digital in eingang hat, bin grad nich daheim.
allerdings mach ich es normalerweise analog über chinch, das funtz auch sehr gut.

wenn ihr mir die schritte einfach auf dem jeweiligen programm mit ner kurzen beschreibung posten könntet, wär das echt nett.


eder


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. März 2002)

1.)Du schließt auf irgendeine Art und Weise die MD an.
2.) Du startest ein Programm, das bei der Live dabei war namens Recorder oder so ähnlich. Hier musst du mal über die Symbole fahren und gucken, was die bedeuten. Dort stellst du die Qualität ein.
44100 16 bit 172kb/s
Dann startest du die MD und drückst gleichzeitig auf den roten Knopp.
Wenn das fertig ist, gehst du in den Ort, wo du das gespeichert hast.
c:\Programme\Creative\Media o.ä.
Dann hohlst du dir von chip.de das Programm cdEX. Öffnen und der Rest ist selbsterklärend. Du klickst "von Wave nach Mp3" wählst unter Optionen den Ausgabepfad und die QUalität mit der er ecoden soll.
Empfehlung: 192kb/s
Dann klickst du auf starten und einige Zeit später hast du die mp3 auf der Pladde.


----------



## Meister Eder (26. März 2002)

thx bohnensack, das funtz ja echt gut.
ich hab nur noch eine frage:
wenn ich das ganze aufnehem und dann auf mp3 rippe habe ich immer ein statisches rauschen dabei. das ist zwar nich so sehr laut, aber gibbet noch ne möglichkeit der rauschunterdrückung ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. März 2002)

Du darst die MD NICHT in den MicrophoneIn stecken (der verstärkt das nähmlich nochmal). Wenn du es schon richtig gemacht hast (also in normalen LineIN gesteckt), liegt es daran, dass der Microphoneverstärker wahrscheinlich an ist.
Unten rechts in der Taskleiste ist dieses Audioicon. Doppelt draufklicken und bei Mikrofon ein Häkchen bei "Ton aus".
Wenn es dann weg ist, ist gut. Sonst liegt es an der Qualität der Soundkarte.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. März 2002)

Ich hab nochmal n Screenshot gemacht:


----------



## Meister Eder (26. März 2002)

danke alter, das war mein problem. hab´s an mic in angeschlossen.

THX A LOT !!


----------



## Meister Eder (26. März 2002)

jetz hab ich doch noch ein problem. 
der nimmt nichts auf wenn ich in liniin gehe. der zeigt mir auch bei der sounsteuerung kein signal an. die aufnahme geht bei mir nur über mic in.
mit line in geht es nicht. ich versteh es nicht.
hast du auch den sb 1024 ?, wenn ja welcher eingang ist der line in ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. März 2002)

Ich habe nicht die Live aber guck mir gerade die Doku an.
Oh ich hab da n Bild gefunden....Screenshot und los. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Meister Eder (26. März 2002)

ok jetz hab ich´s.
mann das war aber ne schwere geburt !

nochmal vielen dank bohnensack !


----------

